# Sturbridge Pigeon Show photos



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought I posted this yesterday but now I don't see it...sorry if it is a duplicate post.

Here are some photos I took at the 2007 Sturbridge Pigeon Show this past Saturday:
Karen's Sturbridge Photo Album

Lots of breeds were represented - wish I had photographed them all.
Enjoy!

note: a few photos are from last year's show but if you start at the end & work backward there are more from this year


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice Pigeons! Nice Pics!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all those lovely photos! The birds are gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures. I want one of each...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, thank you for this wonderful treat. That was a really nice place for the show and I especially liked the roomy cages the birds were kept in.

Some really stood out to me. Number 16 was so unusual - black body with big white spots on him. Just gorgeous. Number 33 was so cute sitting down with the feet feathers spread out on either side. Number 40 has to be the tallest pigeon I have ever seen. And, of course, my favorites the Modenas and Archangel.

Many thanks. The pictures were so very good.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Karin, Very nice pictures, the bird with the ribbon is a German Tail Owl, and the colors on the ribbon are the colors of the German national flag,black, red, yellow. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Quite a lovely assortment of birds, Karen.  

I'll have that German Tail Owl, what a cutie!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

